# My kids were making me laugh today.



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

First. my 5 yo decided she should pick out my clothes. The first set she arrived with was a dressy black skirt with rose colored flowers and a rust colored sweater with gold & orange flowers. She was so proud of herself and I was trying to figure out how to tell her I wasn't wearing that "outfit", when she said, "But mom, I am going to get you some others so you have options for today." 

About an hour later we were doing her phonics. She was to look at the picture and figure out which word went with the picture and write it under the picture. She was writing all over the page, getting bigger and bigger, so I stopped her and showed her that the letters go between the lines. She rolled her eyes, sighed and said, "Why do they have to make it so COMPLICATED????" My dh laughed and said, "Only a blond would think keeping it between the lines is complicated!"

Then dd, 10 yo, was doing grammar. I had just reviewed the types of sentences. I asked if she could give me an example of an exclamatory sentence. Just then she burst out with "It is Snowing!" "Very good," I told her, giving myself a pat on the back for having explained the lesson so well. Only then I looked into her confused eyes and realize that she did not have a clue why I was praising her. She pointed to the window and repeated, "Mom, it is SNOWING outside!!!" Then I saw the big white flakes. The entire section had to be retaught, AFTER we went & looked at the snow!

Neither of my dds could figure out why I was laughing.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

It's days like that that make me treasure homeschooling so much. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

LOVE IT! 

Cindyc.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Cheryl in SD said:


> Then I saw the big white flakes. The entire section had to be retaught, AFTER we went & looked at the snow!


I'm impressed...we never would have gotten back to school work! I'm SO glad our first real snow was Sunday...not a school day. Although, I could called it 3 hr of PE.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

We didn't get enough to actually stick. Plus we are having WIND. Over 60 mph yesterday! That hard doesn't make it fun to be outside. It DID make it easy to go back to doing schoolwork!


----------



## Nel frattempo (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice - wish we had some snow here, or rain. Enjoy the snow.


----------

